# Joyetech eVic Primo 2.0



## Nailedit77 (8/5/17)

*Parameter:*
Size: 53.0mm x 26.0mm x 84.0mm;
Output mode: VW / VT (Ni, Ti, SS316) / TCR / Smart / RTC / USB Charge mode;
Features: quick charge / reverse charge / preheat / custom logo / real-time clock;
Output range: 1~228W;
Depth of 510 pins applicable: 4.0~5.5mm;
Resistance range: 0.05~1.5 ohm under VT / TCR mode, 0.1~3.5 ohm under VW mode;
Temperature control: 100~315'C / 200~600'F;
Battery using: dual married high-rate 18650 cells (batteries not included, continues discharge current >= 25A);
Max charging current: 2.0A;
Max output current: 50A;

*228W with 50A maximum output current:*
The eVic Primo 2.0 is powered by dual 18650 high-rate batteries where max output can be reached to 228W. It offers more possibilities when using various coils with its 50A maximum output current.

*Equalizing charge system:*
Equalizing charge technology was applied in order to bring all cells to an equal state of charge.

*Innovative buck-boost technology:*
The eVic Primo 2.0 adopts the innovative buck-boost technology to provide much steadier output power.
*Quick charge system:*
The eVic Primo 2.0 has 2.0A maximum charging current with which it can get fully charged more quickly than normal ones when using the Avatar quick charger (not included).

*Power bank for reverse charge:*
The eVic Primo 2.0 can be served as a power bank to charge other e-cigarettes or electronic devices. Install the new reverse charging adapter (not included) on the 510 connector.

*Onboard reverse polarity protection:*
The onboard reverse polarity protection protects the device from damage in the event of reverse battery installation.
*Dual circuit protection:*
eVic Primo 2.0 applies two sets of battery protection circuit system, realizing overall battery protection of over-charging, over-current and over-discharging, which makes it more safe and reliable.

*Applicable for various tanks:*
The exquisite spring loaded 510 connector of the eVic Primo 2.0 is applicable for tanks with 510 length ranged at 4.0mm to 5.5mm. Tanks are also free to go up to 25mm diameter as you prefer.

*Upgradeable firmware:*
eVic Primo 2.0 comes with the upgradeable firmware.
Having the latest Version 4.05, real-time clock, preheat, custom logo, and reverse charging are all available.

*Charging:*
Please always use married high-rate 18650 cells, don't mix with different brands. The eVic Primo 2.0 adopts new equalizing charge system which supports quick charge capability with max charging current up to 2.0A. 
You can also take out the cells and charge them in a stand alone charger.


----------

